# iPad AV adapter to get around the Airplay issue?



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I'm wondering if there's a way to get around the airplay issue with the CityTV and CTV apps on the iPad not working with Airplay on Apple TV.

Has anyone tried using the Apple Digital AV adapter to mirror their iPad 2 to their TV to watch the apps instead?

Or is it the same deal, needing to go through the Airplay option to mirror it to the TV?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

You can't watch citytv or ctv through your tv either way. I had the hdmi adapter with my iPad 1. Cbc works, and so does global.

I picked up an apple tv about 2 weeks ago, same thing. Airplay works on cbc and global, and doesn't work on citytv, and ctv. It doesn't matter which way you connect it, it won't work. I've owned both methods, and none work.

When the citytv app first came out, it worked fine with my hdmi adapter. Its just the recent versions of the app disable this.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

That's too bad. Both of those are the best TV apps.

Ahh, I thought I had come up with something brilliant. *sigh*

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Apple shouldn't allow this. Either it works or it doesn't, do not let app developers decide what gets played via AirPlay.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Leanne said:


> Both of those are the best TV apps.



   How can they be the "best" if they are not fully functional.... Jes' askin'


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I can AirPlay with the ctv app. The only app that I can't AirPlay with is the CityTV app and for that reason I barely watch it. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Apple shouldn't allow this. Either it works or it doesn't, do not let app developers decide what gets played via AirPlay.


It isn't up to Apple to allow/disallow content. If CityTV doesn't want you putting "web" content on your big screen then you don't get to. If you want it on the big screen, pay for cable is what they are getting at.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Dr_AL said:


> I can AirPlay with the ctv app. The only app that I can't AirPlay with is the CityTV app and for that reason I barely watch it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Do you have the most recent version of this app? Because i used to be able to watch the ctv app on my tv as well. It may also have to do with the province you live in as well, you may have different laws/rules/regulations. I don't remember which app it was, but one of the tv apps (cbc,citytv,global,ctv) asked me to select the province i lived in when an upgrade was applied to the app. I just can't remember which app though.

Anyways you're lucky it works for you. I'm sol as we speak. Just tried it again, no luck.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

phuviano said:


> You can't watch citytv or ctv through your tv either way. I had the hdmi adapter with my iPad 1. Cbc works, and so does global.
> 
> I picked up an apple tv about 2 weeks ago, same thing. Airplay works on cbc and global, and doesn't work on citytv, and ctv. It doesn't matter which way you connect it, it won't work. I've owned both methods, and none work.
> 
> When the citytv app first came out, it worked fine with my hdmi adapter. Its just the recent versions of the app disable this.


An iPad 1 is restricted to streaming from the app only, but an iPad 2 can do display mirroring with either the HDMI adapter or the AppleTV, which means anything on the iPad 2 screen will be on the TV screen.

So basically, if you have an iPad 2 yes, but if you have an iPad 1, no.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

PosterBoy said:


> An iPad 1 is restricted to streaming from the app only, but an iPad 2 can do display mirroring with either the HDMI adapter or the AppleTV, which means anything on the iPad 2 screen will be on the TV screen.
> 
> So basically, if you have an iPad 2 yes, but if you have an iPad 1, no.


I have an iPad 2, but the CityTV app just displays a message saying that your device is connected to a tv and it can't play video due to licensing requirements. 

The ctv app is up to date, so it is curious if the province matters. I would have chosen either Ontario or Quebec. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macified said:


> It isn't up to Apple to allow/disallow content. If CityTV doesn't want you putting "web" content on your big screen then you don't get to. If you want it on the big screen, pay for cable is what they are getting at.


Apple is not allowing or disallowing the content, they are providing a way to view the content. What I am saying is Apple created a feature called Airplay they should not allow a developer to decide if their app uses Airplay or not. They all should without question.



> AirPlay Mirroring
> 
> AirPlay Mirroring lets you wirelessly stream *whatever’s on your iPad screen *to your HDTV via Apple TV. So everyone in the room can see what you’re seeing. Even when you rotate iPad from portrait to landscape or zoom in and out.


There is no ambiguity in that statement.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Apple is not allowing or disallowing the content, they are providing a way to view the content. What I am saying is Apple created a feature called Airplay they should not allow a developer to decide if their app uses Airplay or not. They all should without question.


That equates to Apple deciding how content can be used. There are legal, copyright issues at play in some cases and Apple as no place in that mix.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Macified said:


> If CityTV doesn't want you putting "web" content on your big screen then you don't get to. If you want it on the big screen, pay for cable is what they are getting at.


Ha, ha! That's what they think! My mini HTPC plays CityTV "web" content on the big screen with no problems. Between the mini and the AppleTV, not one cent is paid to cable/satellite companies. beejacon :lmao:


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> An iPad 1 is restricted to streaming from the app only, but an iPad 2 can do display mirroring with either the HDMI adapter or the AppleTV, which means anything on the iPad 2 screen will be on the TV screen.
> 
> So basically, if you have an iPad 2 yes, but if you have an iPad 1, no.


Ah that makes more sense.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> I have an iPad 2, but the CityTV app just displays a message saying that your device is connected to a tv and it can't play video due to licensing requirements.
> 
> The ctv app is up to date, so it is curious if the province matters. I would have chosen either Ontario or Quebec.
> 
> ...





phuviano said:


> Ah that makes more sense.


Then read the above quote.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

I know this is bringing up a post that's quite a few months old, but I found a heck of a solution to this problem.

It actually uses a very old tweak from back in the heyday of AirPlay. 

You have to jailbreak your iPad, then install airvideoenabler 

Once you do that, there are no further content warnings 

If you also want to have the app run in the background while you do whatever else, install backgrounder and you're good as gold. 

Funny that we can rely on tweaks that are both relatively ancient. 

I seriously ask myself why the heck I pay for cable any more.


----------

